
Silicon Valley style doesn't fly at London's Ritz - tricolon
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/08/technology/ritz-carlton-london-sam-altman/index.html
======
DrScump
Simple boorishness is _not_ "Silicon Valley Style".

